# Which is better?  Kubota RTV or Polaris Ranger?



## jaytam5

Hello everybody,

Trying to get some opinions on which is the best side by side vehicle.  I have looked at the Kubota and Polaris and like both.
What do y'all think ??


----------



## MudDucker

Depends on what you are going to use them for and where.  The kubota is a tank.  The engine and transmission in that sucker is hard core, but it is very heavy.  The Polaris is lighter and faster.


----------



## TATORNUTZ

those are from different ends of the side by side spectrum,like mudDucker said,what are you wanting the utv for? strictly work then the kubota,john deere,bobcat has one that is unreal as far as attachments go,kawasaki mule,e.t.c.

if you want to play and work occasionally the check  out the rhino,prowler,rzr,teryx and later this year honda will have the big red out.


----------



## Branchminnow

YEp if you are undecided between the two you have got to have a middle man, and the deere is kinda in the middle of the two.


----------



## jaytam5

Thanks for all of the input.  I will be using it mainly for hobby farm work and riding my wife and little girl around !!!  I heard that the polaris is better suited for full throttle applications versus just "cruising".  As far as attachments go, I have a tractor to do most of the hard and heavy work.


----------



## TATORNUTZ

check out the yamaha rhino 700-it's fuel injected this year,unlimited aftermarket parts and accessories if you want to spice it up a little,yet still has the ability to do some work,and they have saturated the market so you'll never have to worry about getting factory parts for at least a 100yrs or so.


----------



## C Cape

The ranger sounds like the best overall for you.  I would say the ranger is more of a worker/cruiser where the Kubota is more of just a worker.  It's alot louder and doesn't ride nearly as good.  The rhino is a "sport" SxS.


----------



## Wood Smoke

I own one and have driven both extensively.  The Kubota is quite a machine, but it's mega $$,$$$, loud and slow!  Personally, I think the Ranger is a more versatile vehicle.


----------



## ROBD

Just bought a Ranger.  I can put the wife and 2 kids in the front seat.  So far everyone loves it!!!


----------



## Razor Blade

Its the Rhino for me , all the way . Work or play . It will tote 400 # in the back , and still go ANY where you want to go . Yes there are some suited to do other things  better , but for work , play  , riding the family around . You cannot beat it . SCOTT


----------



## mhayes

we have a kubota. It is a work horse but like everyone else says here it is not the best thing to get on and just ride around on. It is slow and loud. also the transmission is set up for more work than play. It has a clutch in it like a lawnmower, when you take your foot off the gas it brakes the back tires. I have found this to hard to play with whrn ridding around. It will toss ya into the windshield going from a full throttle to off. I do like the fact that you can have heat in the winter time. we have the hard encloseure with full doors on ours and the heat comes in handy on the farm in the cold days.

Just like everything out there. All of them have there pro's and con's. the RTV is a great machine and will perform well. Just not what you are lookin for in my mind.


----------



## MudDucker

60Grit said:


> John Deere
> 
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...series.html?link=from_gator_category_comm_cta



This is what I have.  Nothing runs like a Deere!


----------



## duckman31822

*rhino*

rhino all the way work or play


----------



## Craig Knight

There is only one ....RANGER


----------



## CAL

I have the Kubota and really like it.It is diesel and only sips fuel,I also like the power steering and the hydraulic dimp bed.I have hauled as much sand as it will hold and just pull the lever when ready to unload,easy!The transmission is a hydrostatic just like grain combines and cotton pickers.All the rest have belt drives.It is heavy but will go anywhere I want it too.I try to stay out of mud and water for reason of taking care of it and not abusing it.I had a Mule 3010 before this one.It was alright except was extremely rough to ride in to me.The Kubato is not the best riding one out there but for the long haul I believe it is the best.Just my opinion!Good luck with your decision.


----------

